# Monitoring during procedure



## stonecm (Aug 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can bill for blood pressure monitoring, pulse ox, rhythm stip during an injection procedure? If yes, what codes are used? It was a TPI with ultrasound guidance. I wasn't sure if this is included in the cost of the procedure or seperately billable. Any input is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 6, 2012)

"3. Many procedures require cardiopulmonary monitoring either by the physician performing the procedure or an anesthesia practitioner. Since these services are integral to the procedure, they are not separately reportable. Examples of these services include cardiac monitoring, pulse oximetry, and ventilation management (e.g., 93000-93010, 93040-93042, 94760, 94761, 94770)."

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/...ndex.html?redirect=/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/

Above is from chapter 1 of the NCCI policy manual.


----------

